#     ""  ""
.     -   ,  ,     , .       ,  ,, 3.000 x750.00 =2250.00 .   ,   3    750 .    ? ,    : ,   ?

----------

> .     -   ,  ,     , .       ,  ,, 3.000 x750.00 =2250.00 .   ,   3    750 .    ? ,    : ,   ?


     ,   ,

----------

